# Doing something wrong?



## robo mantis (Nov 13, 2005)

I got 4 grass nymphs a while ago and then 3 died and i don't know why i was feeding them good and i just had the last grass mantis nymph die.Also i got 2 african mantis nymphs and 1 died and the other just ate and is healthy.Am i doing something wrong?It seems like i can only raise one nymph at a time


----------



## hortus (Nov 13, 2005)

what instar were they

if they were hatchlings its just something that happens

i had a crapload of my chinses that didnt make the first day

i have 2 grass mantid ooths ill let you know how it turns out


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 13, 2005)

yeah they all just die it is hard to get the right amount of fruit flies in.


----------



## hortus (Nov 13, 2005)

its not about feeding them

alot of hatchlings just die, no reason they just do. now if they were L3 and up i cant really say why they died

i have grass mantid ooths cooking in my hatchery tank maybe ill be able to give you more info after they hatch and i get some exsperince with them.

but i wont be able to sell any of them. cause the ooths were a gift. but let me get them to L3 and i may consider a gift. seems the right thing to do anyhow , keep the good karma flowin.


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2005)

It's true. Many young nymphs die early for no reason. It's not uncommon to have the bottom of the cage littered with little dead bodies. I keep nymphs together in a large cage until at least L3. There is no "right" amount of fruit flies. When kept together I just dump a bunch in the cage every few days.


----------



## hortus (Nov 13, 2005)

yeah i started seaperating my chinese when enuff of them ate each other that i could put them into their own bottles


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 13, 2005)

it is hard for me to feed my african mantis nymph he keeps trying to escape every time i open the lid is this common and can i stop this?


----------



## nickyp0 (Nov 13, 2005)

every time I open the deli cup my mantis always runs out just give it time to relax or have your flies ready and open it up fast put in the flies and shut it but make sure not to hurt your mantis.


----------



## hortus (Nov 13, 2005)

i dont use delicups

i been useing these empty travelsize shampoo bottles they sell at walmart. dont worry no shampoo or chemicals has ever been in these bottles thanks the the bottleneck they rarely ever get out.

it was a problem when i had them in the 10 gallon but thats why i made a hatch to dump food in on the top of the lid

PS: i prolly have 10 escapees roaming my house from before i learned that


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2005)

What you do is cut a hole in the side and keep a piece of foam or a foam plug in there. Then all you have to do is remove the plug to mist or put in food. I use a small funnel for the food.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 13, 2005)

i like those ideas i'll try them


----------

